# DaYan GuHong problem.



## Ben (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

I lubricated my GuHong with a lube that had petroleum in it by accident.
About an hour later, the cube was so crap that I wiped everything off.
It was fine and all, but it didn't feel AS good as before.
The next day, I put it in water to clean because when I cubed with it, whole layers would pop, including the center, screw and spring. After washing, I tried to assemble it but found it hard to put in the last edges because the center would keep flying off.

I found that, if the screw was put into the core too loose, I could just rip it out.
If it was in tight, it was normal.

So, Do I have to get a new core? or a new screw. spring, washer set?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds like you need a new core but if you've destroyed your GuHong then you'll have a spare core.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably need a new core. Go with a C4U core or an AV core.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 22, 2010)

I, personally, would just by the whole new cube altogether. If you buy from SpeedCubeShop, it comes prelubed with Lubix.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmmm, Looks like u need a slim alpha core. Yeah, speedcubeshop sells them.

(DO NOT USE OTHER CORE, IT DOES NOT FIT WELL IN THE GUHONG)

Anyway, try to clean out your guhong even more. Washing once only doesn't work, try 3-4 times

Because the GuHong gets loose and pops over time. i recommend a C4U spring flipped with the fat end facing upwards and putting a washer down below to protect the center piece.


----------



## AquaJoe (Nov 23, 2010)

Depending on how bad the core is stripped, you might be able to use teflon tape on the screw. It worked for my gear cube.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 23, 2010)

new core plz? possibly c4y core (havent tried it yet because havent broke my guhong yet.)


----------



## xkevx (Nov 25, 2010)

its the internal core is is lightly/mildly stripped, juz apply a layer or 2 superglue/transparent nail polish into the hole, and let it dry~

it worsk for my LanLan 2x2, of the hole was badly stripped, and i can even put the whole screw into the hole, but now its fixed =)


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 26, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> new core plz? possibly c4y core (havent tried it yet because havent broke my guhong yet.)


 
b'cos it's the same as a maru blue core

the hole of the core is bigger than the screw head

use Alpha-1 core, trust me


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay.

So I put the old core into the GuHong and it assembled properly.
But now, I noticed bits of dried up white stuff on the edges and corners.
It could possibly be dried lubix because the cube feels much worser than when I first got it.

I have heard lots of people say that GuHongs' suck without lube.
I've tensioned my cube and it still feels slow and locks up but I still get decent times..
I also took off the tri-wing things on the ends of the corner pieces but I'll put them back in to see if they make a difference.

So, Is this normal? or did the lube completely stuff the hell out of my cube?
If it's normal and just needs lube, I will buy some Maru Lube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 27, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Because the GuHong gets loose and pops over time.



Really? I by no means turn accurately and solve my GuHong about 100 times a day and can't remember the last time it popped.
If it pops it's too loose. Mine still cuts over 45 degs so it's not exactly tight either.
But I have only had it since a couple of weeks after it's release and solved for 6 hours straight yesterday.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> Okay.
> 
> So I put the old core into the GuHong and it assembled properly.
> But now, I noticed bits of dried up white stuff on the edges and corners.
> ...


 
Use A-1 core

Clean all the pieces (yes even the insides) 3-4 times in rich amounts of cloth detergent

Water to Detergent ratio= 2:1

Dry normally, but not under the sun.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

My guhong sucks it is pretty tight because it pops all the time. Even as loose as it can go it will only cut half a piece.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 27, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> My guhong sucks it is pretty tight because it pops all the time. Even as loose as it can go it will only cut half a piece.



Then use better lube. I use vac-u-proof and it makes it do this





It's like Lubik but with a higher viscosity.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

The problem is I lubed it with lubix


----------



## HALLU (Nov 27, 2010)

Just buy a new cube.. They're not that expensive.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

HALLU said:


> Just buy a new cube.. They're not that expensive.


 
I have got a lingyun on the way so hopefully that is good


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 27, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> The problem is I lubed it with lubix


 Thats odd I have a Guhong lubed with Lubix and have no problem at all. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 27, 2010)

[video with 45 degree corner cutting]

That's not special for a guhong and likely has little to do with the lube you used. All guhongs I've used can cut corners at 45 degrees, with lubix, shock oil, crc, maru anything.

EDIT: I went to that vacu-proof website you linked and it said you were using a silicon SEALANT, not a lubricant. It's meant to seal holes in vacuums. Sounds like a terrible idea for lube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Sounds like a terrible idea for lube.



That's exactly why I had it sitting in my house for about 8 months before using it.
I've used alot of different lubes and this is much better.


----------

